# Extra monitor on Mac without Thunderbolt?



## kimarnesen (Sep 20, 2017)

My thunderbolt port is now used for an external SSD drive on my 2011 iMac. It doesn't have any USB3 ports, I need to use the thunderbolt.

How can I now still have an extra monitor for the iMac? I haven't found any DVI to USB cables.


----------



## toddkedwards (Sep 20, 2017)

Try this forum thread: https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/connecting-external-monitor-s-to-a-2011-imac.1169395/

I hope this helps!


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 20, 2017)

toddkedwards said:


> Try this forum thread: https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/connecting-external-monitor-s-to-a-2011-imac.1169395/
> 
> I hope this helps!



They are mostly talking about the 27" iMac which have two thunderbolt connections, but 21,5" only have 1, which is occupied by the SSD.


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 20, 2017)

marksumm said:


> Have you tried https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-USB-DVI-Adapter-USB2DVIPRO2/dp/B009L14FBE/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1505934899&sr=1-3&keywords=dvi+to+usb+mac (Amazon)?



Thanks, it doesn't seem to support 1920x1080 screens but maybe I'll find something similar.


----------



## Tyll (Sep 20, 2017)

USB 2.0 is on the edge of being usable for a secondary monitor. I have tried such "USB graphics cards", but the bandwidth of USB 2.0 is just... meh... and therefore the monitor might be stuttering quite a bit. So for static images - like a simple DAW interface, which might have a little stutter when playing back it might work. For moving images (e.g. to use the secondary monitor for video) I have yet to see any USB 2.0 to DVI/HDMI/DP/monitor adapter that works well enough to not get eye cancer. The last time this was relevant to me was in 2014 or 2015 so maybe technology has advanced enough since than. However, I'd advice you to buy somewhere where you can test the device and return it if it doesn't work as expected. 

Another option would be to look for a thunderbolt hub and share the bandwidth with the drive. I'm not sure how much this would affect the drive, but thunderbolt is quite a bit faster than USB 2.0 so it might be enough to stream to the monitor and drive. Again, you will probably want to be able to return if it doesn't work.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 21, 2017)

Do you have an HDMI port? If not, buy a Cal-Digit Thunderbolt Station.


----------

